
Interactive explanation of marching cubes and dual contouring - okaleniuk
http://wordsandbuttons.online/interactive_explanation_of_marching_cubes_and_dual_contouring.html
======
archgoon
For those interested, or want to see a different presentation, here is the
original 'Marching Cubes' paper:

[http://academy.cba.mit.edu/classes/scanning_printing/Marchin...](http://academy.cba.mit.edu/classes/scanning_printing/MarchingCubes.pdf)

And here's the Dual Contouring Paper:

[https://www.cse.wustl.edu/~taoju/research/dualContour.pdf](https://www.cse.wustl.edu/~taoju/research/dualContour.pdf)

Interestingly; the static presentation of showing all 15 different
possibilities of a 3d cube (plus the fact that it works out to 256
possibilities in 3 dimensions) actually made it much easier, for me, to
understand what the Marching Cube algorithm is trying to do, and why it's
popular.

Then again, second presentations tend to be easier than the first; as you have
been already been given a 'spoiler' on what you're trying to understand.

Thanks to the author for making the cool page. :)

